
5 Reasons This Is the Best Time to Become a Writer - Akinlaby
https://medium.com/@akinlaby/5-reasons-this-is-the-best-time-to-become-a-writer-f0dbcd766e49#.x8fps8tja
======
galistoca
This is the most meta post I've ever seen in a while. Basically this guy is
writing about why "this is the best time to become a writer" and uses an
example of another guy who became successful because he wrote about "how
writing everyday changed his life". Dude, you are doing it wrong if you are
writing for the sake of writing. There are too many of these people nowadays,
especially with the rise of Medium. There used to be a time when people used
to write because they had something to express to the world, not because "it's
the best time to become a writer". These new "writers" lack genuine quality
because the motivation is wrong from the beginning. Nowadays these people
write for the sake of writing, because "writers are in high demand". Don't
dishonor people who actually write things to make a difference.

